#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Εγχειρίδιο για CadWARE

## Ubiquites

Καλησπέρα φίλοι, ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιο υποτιπώδες εγχειρίδιο για CadWARE με βασικές εντολές. Θα το ήθελα περισσότερο για να αρχίσω να ξετρίβομαι με το πρόγραμμα αυτό. 

Αν παρόλα αυτά δεν υπάρχει κάτι υποτιπώδες (δωρεάν διαθέσιμο, σε μορφή σημειώσεων έστω) μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν κυκλοφορεί κάποιο εγχειρίδιο CadWARE (που να αξίζει να αγοράσω) και πόσο μπορεί να κοστίζει;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------

